# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Great White's Summer Vacation Time....

## MIke R

just in time for high season.....three confirmed and photo documented sightings yesterday.....two off Chatham and one off of P Town....

last years count was 11..we'll see what this year brings....more and more seals showing up....we even have one now who hangs out behind our dock and waits for fish carcasses to be tossed into the water...never have seen that

we need some culling

----------


## sbhlvr

I'm waiting for one to show up in our pond. We now have a couple seals in it that have traveled through Pleasant Bay. It's only a matter of time..

(\ (\ (\  /) /) /)

----------


## Rosemary

"Jaws Revisited:the Great White Shark in New England" - a lecture to be given on Thursday in Oak Bluffs on Martha's Vineyard.

----------


## amyb

To this day, I have a fear of cello music.........

----------


## Rosemary

Those opening notes...

----------


## JEK



----------


## Rosemary

We're gonna need a bigger boat...

----------


## sbhlvr

I'm still traumatized. It's the reason I never learned to surf. I know it's a low percentage but I just can't get it out of my mind. The fact that the very barrier island in Chatham that we go to every weekend is the place that the sharks have been frequenting doesn't help much. The seal population is a hefty one. 
/) /) /)

dah na dah na  dah na dah na dah na dah na

----------


## Rosemary

We saw Jaws the first week it opened. Scared to death, we decided the only answer was to swim that night or we would never do it again.  It worked, but I still hear the music...

----------


## amyb

We saw "Jaws" in Highgate Springs, Vermont and Phil was deeply concerned swimming in lake Champlain that summer!

----------


## MIke R

Jaws came out the summer I was lifeguarding at Asbury Park beach and in the nearby Elberon Surf Club as well and working on fishing boats as a deckhand...

we cashed in on the hysteria the movie created....we used to have a friend call the Elberon Surf Club office who had a real ditzy blonde as the secretary there and tell her there have been shark sightings nearby and to please tell the management to close the beach..

......so we could get the afternoon off....and it worked!

sweeeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## ChasBidd

I worked the Jaws 1 and Jaws 2 movies.  An extra in both.  Got to know the cast.  Very cool summers on MVY.  Drank with Roy S. on several evenings (nights) at the Colonial.  

Ah, the life of a teenager.......Work, beer, food, girls, fishing.

----------


## MIke R

> Ah, the life of a teenager.......Work, beer, food, girls, fishing.




hey I am still _living_ that life!!!  :cool:  


would love to hear  your stories about working the movies...must be  some good ones!

going to Cahoon Hollow today in search of Jaws...and maybe some oysters and beer too

----------


## ChasBidd

Good tales to tell. Drinking age was 18 then.  I looked a tad older at 17.  Not and issue.   Coming to RI soon?

----------


## sbhlvr

> Originally Posted by ChasBidd
> 
> 
> Ah, the life of a teenager.......Work, beer, food, girls, fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I am still _living_ that life!!!  
> ...



sooo jealous. it's a beautiful day and I'm stuck inside...have a dark and stormy for me

----------


## MIke R

we have had a great day today!..what weather!....mini golf in Wellfleet this morning... then Beachomber for lunch....a dip in the ocean...back to PTown...pool bar at Harbors Inn pool for drinks.....and now  I gotta  fishing trip tonight - but the girls are going on it...


dinner  will be on the boat with goodies from the Boulangerie in Wellfleet..it is beyond belief how successful this place has been...lines out the door nonstop from 6 A.M. til they close at 2....here I am in what is the time of day when the lines are the shortest

----------


## sbhlvr

Now I'm doubly jealous. We only had goodies from there one day. It was really close to where we were at also...just couldn't get myself up early enough.

That woman facing the camera looks a bit like Linda Greenlaw. We missed her by only a few days this summer.

----------


## Rosemary

Saw our first Great White this afternoon as we approached Cuttyhunk Island, MA.  Amazing!  We saw something moving very fast toward us broadside, swerve toward the white dinghy we tow, and then take off.  Stunning.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I heard on the fishing channel on the VHF  boat radio a few days ago, a guy saying he was looking at a GW in excess of 20 feet long while he was Tuna fishing....

Cuttyhunk eh??

I'm jealous....I so love that place

----------


## Rosemary

We honeymooned here, on our first boat.  A huge storm just came through, and we are very cozy on our mooring.

----------


## KevinS

:)  :)  :)

----------


## Rosemary

Cozy as can be.  We can hear cows mooing on Nashaweena - thunder storms just passed through. Big smiles all around.

----------


## MIke R

> We honeymooned here, on our first boat.  A huge storm just came through, and we are very cozy on our mooring.




I was offshore fishing when those storms came through between 7 and 8...what a storm!...lightning all around me...wasn't fun...

----------


## amyb

Cozy is a great way to celebrate an anniversary

----------


## tim

We have fond memories of Cuttyhunk nights spent on our sailboat many, many years ago.

----------


## Rosemary

Other than the installation of moorings, Cuttyhunk hasn't changed much.  That would not have been fun, Mike.  Glad you made it in safe.

----------


## MIke R

Rosemary..you of all people could appreciate this...a  good friend of mine runs the whole water taxi business for the moorings in our marina....he is really having a hard time with captains this year, so he asked me to please  help him so I did today......boy oh boy do I have a new found appreciation for the guys who do that job!!!..I had to deal with, among other things, a guy who called me to take him in off his boat,  and when he got on my boat, he calmly announced he was pretty sure he was having a heart attack, having had a few before, and to please not call 911, but instead "just call me a cab"....then a blow boat with a couple who looked like they were 100 years old run over their  mooring I assigned them and get the mooring line all wrapped up in the propeller......and people calling me every second of every minute of the shift to take them in or out.....OY!!!!!

the good news is I made 238 bucks in tips in 6 hours, and I am not a very friendly endearing person, so I imagine a friendly person would really do well!...LOL

My fishing trip tonight, which is pretty labor intensive in its own right, is going to feel like tea and crumpet hour in comparison!!!

what a day!


another chapter in the book as Wendi would say

----------


## Rosemary

Oy!  You earned those tips.  People and boats. Of course I have no eccentricities when it comes to my boat...

----------

